
Choosing the VPN That's Right for You - remx
https://ssd.eff.org/en/module/choosing-vpn-thats-right-you
======
GrannyGoodness0
I guess it's right. Instead of the best, the word right makes more sense. It
does boil down to one's taste and preference and a couple of other factors
like the nearest server to the users' location, ISP speed and the purpose for
which the user intends to use a VPN. In my case, I found Ivacy to be a decent
vpn in terms of privacy because it offered me zero logs and encrypted
transactions. tunnelbear is decent option as well but i haven't explored it
fully.

